# Pics of my ED adventure day 1.



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

My point was that the BMW brochures list one speed, say 150 mph, for 2006 530.
We all know the BMW speedometers are incredibly optimistic.

Does that mean one would see 165 mph or so on the speedo, or will you actually hit the rev limiter at a speedo indicated 150?

I only had my '00 540i6 up to an indicated 125 mph stateside, so I have no idea.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mullman said:


> ..Does that mean one would see 165 mph or so on the speedo, or will you actually hit the rev limiter at a speedo indicated 150?
> ..


The Speed limiter cuts in at the ACTUAL Speed and not the inflated speedo indictaed of (say) 155 MPH



> I only had my '00 540i6 up to an indicated 125 mph stateside, so I have no idea.


Ya wuzz.... aren't you in Nas(ty)car country Try out some of those Nas(ty)car track to stretch the car's leg sometimes will ya!!??


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

wow. no one even acknowledged my most recent pics... too busy arguing about speed!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BRINGS: AWESOME PICS MAN!!!!!!!

We're going to rent a 1-series for my next ED trip in March...can't wait for that. (the new car is going straight to Harms)

Are you in Munich now?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> wow. no one even acknowledged my most recent pics... too busy arguing about speed!


I believe Me530 thought they were cool cool:.) I do too! :thumbup: They help bring back some great memories. Keep up the great work! :beerchug:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Brings Me - I am waiting for day 2 pics...


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Brings Me - I am waiting for day 2 pics...


I think I will post those when I get back to the US.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

When are you due back in the US?


----------



## ploutos (Jun 23, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> BRINGS: AWESOME PICS MAN!!!!!!!
> 
> We're going to rent a 1-series for my next ED trip in March...can't wait for that. (the new car is going straight to Harms)
> 
> Are you in Munich now?


Marcus:

what is the point of doing this?? Why not take your own car for a spin. I am sure you have your own reasons..
BTW pl also post where one can rent BMW 1 series and how much it costs. My next Europe trip would not include ED, so it would be great to know.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

ploutos said:


> Marcus:
> 
> what is the point of doing this?? Why not take your own car for a spin. I am sure you have your own reasons..
> BTW pl also post where one can rent BMW 1 series and how much it costs. My next Europe trip would not include ED, so it would be great to know.


My friend in Stuttgart wants to rent a 1-series and I'm not going to argue with him. He's getting it from the US military base there....they have a car rental company on base. Also, this is my 3rd ED in 3 years and this time I really just want the car shipped back ASAP. Either way I'm driving a new or newish BMW in Germany. (and France and Luxembourg)


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> When are you due back in the US?


Tuesday


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Where the e90's are conceived.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, nice pictures. BMW Welt looks like they haven't made much progress....


----------



## jordan2tre (May 5, 2005)

Nice pics, i'm going next wed for pickup and Rolf is also picking me up at the airport. What are you doing around the city?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I am doing tours, driving around, going out to bars, etc. Just doing everything i can.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I am doing tours, driving around, going out to bars, etc. Just doing everything i can.


So, does your car bring you women?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I am doing tours, driving around, going out to bars, etc. Just doing everything i can.


Where are you driving to? How many km. have you put on the car?

Looks rainy there. It will be warmer and sunnier in Vienna so drive east tomorrow!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Where the e90's are conceived.


and California.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> and California.


Are you sure about that? I thought the E90 was designed by the Munich design team. :dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh and I took pics of Harms too:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Great pics!! Maybe this time I'll drive the car out of the delivery center building myself....I have always let my delivery person (Bernhard) do that.......I'm such a wimp.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> in Germany, they tell you how stupid you are for spending so much on jewelry.


LOL good picture...:rofl:


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Man, I want an Ausfahrt sign badly...my buddy and I called out each one we saw and laughed each time. I swear, we acted like we were 12 but it was funny...still funny.....


When I started with Continental Airlines, we still had the original ex-Lufthansa B-737-100's that Peoples Express had purchased (Lufthansa was the first operator of the B-737 back in the late 1960's).

Above the exit doors, the illuminated signs still said "Ausfahrt/Exit".

We also had ex-Canadian Pacific B-737-200's in the fleet, also by way of PE. Those signs said "Sortee/Exit".

Of course, over the years things would get switched around, so there were some ex-LH planes that had at least one French/English sign, and ex-CP planes that had at least one German/English sign


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

MARCUS330i said:


> Great pics!! Maybe this time I'll drive the car out of the delivery center building myself....I have always let my delivery person (Bernhard) do that.......I'm such a wimp.


Just fold your mirrors in and you should be ok. :angel:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Great pics!! Maybe this time I'll drive the car out of the delivery center building myself....I have always let my delivery person (Bernhard) do that.......I'm such a wimp.


Bernhard is a good guy.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Hallo Brings

How many miles or km now on the car?

Have a good flight.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Hallo Brings
> 
> How many miles or km now on the car?
> 
> Have a good flight.


Home sweet home!
about 80 miles


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

what your grandpa's bimmerfest meets probably looked like:









Drop off at Harms with Rolf picking me up in a 7 series.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Good job BringsMW....welcome back! I had my Mom's '73 3.0s (the white sedan barely visible on the right side of your pic) while I was in college in New England. Now THAT leather interior really smelled like leather!

I heard from Bernhard today....he's going to put me on his schedule for my delivery on the 30th.

More pics, more pics!


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> what your grandpa's bimmerfest meets probably looked like:
> 
> Drop off at Harms with Rolf picking me up in a 7 series.


Some more great pics.

Welcome home... You've posted some of the best ED pics yet (at least that I have seen  )


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

x3Bruin said:


> Some more great pics.
> 
> Welcome home... You've posted some of the best ED pics yet...





MARCUS330i said:


> Good job BringsMW....welcome back! I had my Mom's '73 3.0s (the white sedan barely visible on the right side of your pic) while I was in college in New England. Now THAT leather interior really smelled like leather!
> 
> I heard from Bernhard today....he's going to put me on his schedule for my delivery on the 30th.
> 
> More pics, more pics!


Thanks guys. Harms was pretty empty. I guess that means I missed the boat. :dunno:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Thanks guys. Harms was pretty empty. I guess that means I missed the boat. :dunno:


Well, the truck maybe. Fear not...trucks leave often for the port....every one or two days apparently.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Well, the truck maybe. Fear not...trucks leave often for the port....every one or two days apparently.


Ah ok... I guess there's no way to know whether my car will be waiting at the shipping port for a week or if its going right on a boat?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

BringsMeWomen-

Congrats on the car and the safe trip.
Thanks for keeping us up to date with the pics! :thumbup: 

But gosh 80mi?! :dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

mullman said:


> BringsMeWomen-
> 
> Congrats on the car and the safe trip.
> Thanks for keeping us up to date with the pics! :thumbup:
> ...


Is that too little? I just stayed in Munich. lol


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

No, it is all good!

I hope to do that in the first hour...or less :bigpimp: as I point the nose toward Dingolfing


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

mullman said:


> No, it is all good!
> 
> I hope to do that in the first hour...or less :bigpimp: as I point the nose toward Dingolfing


I wonder if they have golf courses there. 
Just so you can call your buds and say "I am in Dingolfing, golfing".


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, after reading all this I want to do ED again SOOOOO badly. What a great experience. Brings, I only did 62 miles total so don't feel bad (damn snow). What bars did you hit up out in Munchen?

Ahh is there anyway to make ED into a career?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I wonder if they have golf courses there.
> Just so you can call your buds and say "I am in Dingolfing, golfing".


:rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

slubu said:


> Ahh is there anyway to make ED into a career?


I'm trying... 

I just bought a European Delivery brochure from 1969 on eBay. BMW NA doesn't have any of this info since the company only started in 1975. I wish I had had this before my article was written (next month's Roundel btw).


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

slubu said:


> Man, after reading all this I want to do ED again SOOOOO badly. What a great experience. Brings, I only did 62 miles total so don't feel bad (damn snow). What bars did you hit up out in Munchen?
> 
> Ahh is there anyway to make ED into a career?


Slubu, I was actually thinking about what you wrote of the ED experience since we had similar situations. 
We both stayed at the Marriott Munich at one point and both single.

I went to a few clubs and met a lot of great people. 
Here are a few clubs:
P1: probably the best club in Munich. Uppity and the "beautiful people" crowd though. I met a couple of people there regardless. 
Skyline bar: In Leapoldstrausse. I went on a Sunday because it was the only good place to go that night near the hotel. Next time you go, look for a bartender named Magdelana and mention Ming from NY that was there for the BMW. She knows me. lol
I went to another place in Leopoldstrauss another night that I forgot the name of. But its about 4 steps down into a lower level and only 2 blocks from Skyline. More of a college crowd.
I tried to get into the Milchbar the last night but I was unsuccessful. The pick and choose who can go in. So instead I went bar hopping in the area.

What about you Slubu?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

BringsMe - Ill be in Marriott Munich this Sunday...can you tell me if there are any near by shopping areas (clothing/Jewelery)? and if they are open on Sunday?

Thanks.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dencoop said:


> BringsMe - Ill be in Marriott Munich this Sunday...can you tell me if there are any near by shopping areas (clothing/Jewelery)? and if they are open on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks.


Den, you should be asking the Munich natives this. 

For shopping and clothing, you can walk or take the U-Bahn to Münchner Freiheit or continue on the U-Bahn to Marienplatz which has the pedestrian zone shopping area.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Shopping hours are now longer on Saturday than they were when I lived there (stores used to close at 14h except once a month for "long" Saturday when they stayed open until 17h) and in the evenings.

Sunday is a rest day. One relaxation of the Ladenschlußgesetz is that Bakeries can open early on Sunday and sell bread andd rolls. In an emergency, you can also make purchases almost any time at a gas station or in the shops near the main train station.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> BringsMe - Ill be in Marriott Munich this Sunday...can you tell me if there are any near by shopping areas (clothing/Jewelery)? and if they are open on Sunday?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to Marienplatz. Take the U6 (subway) about 6 or 7 stops. Once you get out, there will be a mile of stores. 
Dont think they are open on Sunday though. I went Sunday evening and they were all closed.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Woops. I see Jspira already answered you.

J, we should have met up!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Jonathan
and BringsMe,

-Shoot we are going to be there Sunday Morning...was hoping to spend the day walking stores....Any suggestions on what else is open...that we can look/enjoy at on Sunday....

Thanks again?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Thanks Jonathan
> and BringsMe,
> 
> -Shoot we are going to be there Sunday Morning...was hoping to spend the day walking stores....Any suggestions on what else is open...that we can look/enjoy at on Sunday....
> ...


It's pretty dead on Sundays. That was my quietest day. I suggest you take a tour that day. Go to Schloss Nymphenburg, the Deutches Technology Museum and Olympia Park.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> When I started with Continental Airlines, we still had the original ex-Lufthansa B-737-100's that Peoples Express had purchased (Lufthansa was the first operator of the B-737 back in the late 1960's).
> 
> Above the exit doors, the illuminated signs still said "Ausfahrt/Exit".
> 
> ...


:rofl:

BMW, nice stuff...can hardly wait for Labor Day when I plan to be there...for 4 weeks tooling around Europe (wifey and I) in our new 550i!  :thumbup:


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Slubu, I was actually thinking about what you wrote of the ED experience since we had similar situations.
> We both stayed at the Marriott Munich at one point and both single.
> 
> I went to a few clubs and met a lot of great people.
> ...


I heard about P1, supposed to be awesome. I went to: Hofbrauhaus, some "gay" club apparently (I got tricked by the girls I met), Milch Bar, and Raphael's. I had 2 swedish girls and a hot female bartender from San Diego with me, so it helped my causes in getting into places :angel: I really want to go back though..


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

slubu said:


> I heard about P1, supposed to be awesome. I went to: Hofbrauhaus, some "gay" club apparently (I got tricked by the girls I met), Milch Bar, and Raphael's. I had 2 swedish girls and a hot female bartender from San Diego with me, so it helped my causes in getting into places :angel: I really want to go back though..


Awesome dude. (well except for the gay club). One night I went out myself and wandering around the area near Milch bar, and I was having fun even just bar hopping alone, just casually meeting people and then just hopping to another bar alone just to see as much nightlife as possible... until the thought of accidently walking into a gay bar crossed my mind. At that point, I took a cab home and called it a night. The other nights I was accompanied by people so I didn't have to worry.

How was the Milchbar?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ågent99 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> BMW, nice stuff...can hardly wait for Labor Day when I plan to be there...for 4 weeks tooling around Europe (wifey and I) in our new 550i!  :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: Agent, you'd better take a bunch of pic's!!


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah take some pics I haven't taken yet.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

In front of the Marriott Munchen


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Leopoldstrausse


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Brings....nice pic of the new S-Class...I'm sure everyone over at Mercedes Benz is happy you posted it.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> Hey Brings....nice pic of the new S-Class...I'm sure everyone over at Mercedes Benz is happy you posted it.


They were a dime a dozen there


----------

